# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  UP MOVE, activity tracker, Jawbone, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Jawbone

----------


## Airicist

UP MOVE - Wearing and Caring 

Published on Nov 4, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Jawbone Up Move an affordable little tracker for a great fitness app 

Published on Nov 24, 2014




> It can do nearly everything the Up band can do, except vibrate: just keep in mind that there's a similarly-priced Misfit Flash that's nearly the same.

----------

